# Whining won't do it Dwight



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*link*



> Dwight Howard should forget all this talk about old-school Superman versus new-school Superman, and instead focus on shredding his own personal Kryptonite:
> 
> You can't be a superhero if you can't hang with humans.
> 
> ...


Good article.


----------

